# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Increible... nuevo post para la quedada de madrid... xD

## Ayy

Pues a peticion popular....   se abre nuevo post para hablarlo aqui....
ala... voy a ser organiza-Quedadas xD
Dow... traeme lo que me debes!!! xD

4 canarios 
-Rafa Cama, que por hablar ya está incluido *
-Eidan + muggle *
- Gonzalo (este viene a todas..)(ya estabas apuntado) 
- Rafa505, tambien viene.... *
- Mike 
- Isma84 
- Anamaga *
- Dow
-Yo

Lugar  ATOCHA, hora 16:02 como la otra vez, dia SABADO 2- ( no se el dia xD) de abril, ultimo finde...

plan...  street magic, coloquio, recogida de canarios magos ( a ver si dan los 4 nombres) y luego cenita en plan de risas...
Yo intentaré llevar 2 mulatas ( mas bien mulatos) para que venga eidan.. jeje   y felipe, que se que queire venir!!


P.D: los asteriscos...  se refieren a los posibles...  ( que de toda la vida son un si, asi que venis igual..)
ala... listado completo..

----------


## mike

Yo alomejor voy con un amigo, no esta en el foro pero si que tiene dos añitos de magia encima.

----------


## Felipe

Para estar completo sólo falta un pequeño detalle: poner en este post la *fecha*, la *hora* y el *sitio*, o quizá podemos empezar a discutirlo y así a ver si llegamos hasta las 20 páginas del otro post.

Yo probablemente no podré ir, pero el amigo con el que fui la última vez seguro que va, así que apuntadle.

----------


## Dow

recuerdame qué te debo... a parte del castillo mágico

----------


## Ayy

Unas notas!!  un reloj .... :P como regalo... xD xD
con las notas me conformo...
p.D: sigo sin encontrar el DVD que te prometi... el de fiberoptics...    ya te la enseñaré en persona.. xD

----------


## Ayy

Seguimos concretando :Confused:   algo qu cambiar?? alguna idea de plan :Confused:  que habeis dejado el tema olvidado.. :(  :(

----------


## Felipe

Como no puedo ir el 26 de abril (que es el último sábado) propongo un cambio de fecha para el sábado 3 de mayo y podemos hacer como en la última quedada e ir luego a la Plaza de las Artes y ver a Gea y Dani DaOrtiz y luego a Miguel Puga, o también quedar un domingo (el 27 de abril o el 4 de mayo) y luego ir a ver a nuestros compis del Laberinto.

----------


## Ayy

3 de mayo imposible...  teng oesa fecha reservada desde hace un año casi..
Problemillas de cambiarlo...   esto lo dijeron los canarios, que querían qudar el fidne que ellos estaban..
por eso no se ...  que se manifieste todo el mundo

----------


## Isma84

Yo el 3 de mayo tampoco puedo, pero bueno como soy nuevo en esto...

----------


## Dramagic

Si es el 26 de abril puede que vaya a paritr de las 19:30..pero para quedarnso luego a picar algo por ahi y quedarnso hasta als 24:00 por lo menos

el 27 hay una buena actuación a las 21:15 en la plaza de las artes. Se puede hacer doblete..primero laberinto y luego magos y cómicos.

----------


## Iván Manso

Aquí cuantos hilos hay para la quedada :Confused:  yo ya no sé dónde escribir!! (dirijanse al otro hilo y podrán leer mis interesantes palabras)

----------


## Ayy

Bueno pues... aqui proponer un plan serio, con horarios y el itinerario a seguir...
que sea serio..

----------


## Ayy

> A ver David, este hilo no es para hacer publicidad... pero si se puede... podemos empezar la quedada el 25 y os venís a verme a La plaza de las artes que actúo con Nelo y Carlos Vinuesa (creo)... así que si queréis hacemos la primera quedada de tres dias en la historia de Magiapotagia   
> 
> un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso (aprovechando la cobertura)


bueno... también podemos empezar la quedada mañana, y hacemos una quedada de 15 dias....
sería la primera quedada  mágica de 15 dias de todo el mundo..
no apetece??

hasta las 24 como decia dramagic :Confused:    solo :Confused:

----------


## mike

a mi me venia muy bien el dia 26 pero bueno, si lo cambiais avisar, aver que se puede hacer

----------


## Ayy

No hace falta quedar el dia 3 para ver a DaniDaortiz ...  :Wink1:

----------


## Felipe

Sólo había propuesto otra fecha porque el 26, al igual que David, también tengo una comunión, pero si la quedada va a ser hasta muy tarde supongo que podría apuntarme también sobre las 19.30 horas, más o menos.

Lo que ocurre es que en las dos últimas quedadas a las que he ido la gente se tenía que ir pronto y a las 19 horas ya estábamos en casa, recuerdo la última del Laberinto (que llegué a las 18.30 por un partido de rugby de mi hijo) y la del otro día al lado de la Plaza de las Artes (porque fuimos a ver una actuación).

----------


## rafa cama

> Sólo había propuesto otra fecha porque el 26, al igual que David, también tengo una comunión, pero si la quedada va a ser hasta muy tarde supongo que podría apuntarme también sobre las 19.30 horas, más o menos.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que en las dos últimas quedadas a las que he ido la gente se tenía que ir pronto y a las 19 horas ya estábamos en casa, recuerdo la última del Laberinto (que llegué a las 18.30 por un partido de rugby de mi hijo) y la del otro día al lado de la Plaza de las Artes (porque fuimos a ver una actuación).


Creí que, por la problemática especial de los Canarios, el 26 estaba más o menos fijo. Además, parece que iba a ser una más bien nocturna (quedando con los canarios a las 20:00 en la Escuela).

Dado que bastante gente puede juntarse a partir de esa hora, como David y Felipe, ¿qué tal si lo dejamos fijado?

Yo ya casi fijo (salvo causa de fuerza mayor).

Saludines.

----------


## Rafa505

> 2 mulatas





> No hace falta quedar el dia 3 para ver a DaniDaortiz ...


¡¡¡¿¿¿¿¿Qué quiere decir esto :Confused: ??!!!

----------


## Ayy

Rafa ha dado en el punto clave... 3 points colega  :Wink1:

----------


## Ayy

y ahi se quedó todo...

----------


## Rafa505

Tu eres el Organizador, organiza.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ayy no quiere seguir con la quedada, porque se ha enterado que a Ella le mola un montón Da Ortiz, se ha puesto celoso, y pasa de que "queden" los dos  :D 

 ¡Que malo es el amor!

----------


## mike

Jajajajajajajaja que bueno....

Supongo que seguira en pie lo del dia 26. 

eidanyoson te mande un mp hace poco, nose si lo habras visto, es sobre msn.

Bueno saludos a todos

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:117: , Ayy es solo mío  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

Mike, tranquilo, ya lo vi   :Oops:

----------


## Ayy

no gonzalo... njo lo digas... deja que alguna se haga ilusiones...

----------


## Ayy

4 canarios 
-Rafa Cama, que por hablar ya está incluido * 
-Eidan + muggle * 
- Gonzalo (este viene a todas..)(ya estabas apuntado) 
- Rafa505, tambien viene.... * 
- Mike 
- Isma84 
- Anamaga * 
- Dow 
- markoos
- dramagic*
- Ivan Manso (con las cuerdas)
- Felipe
- yo

no se si alguien mas se apunta..

----------


## Felipe

> no se si alguien mas se apunta..


Pues yo, que no sé por qué te empeñas en no ponerme en la lista :-(  aunque llegue tarde.

----------


## Ayy

ya estás..
pensé que no venías jeje

----------


## Felipe

Ya, ya, lo que pasa es que no quieres que monopolice a la muggle.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

total... Gonzalo no me deja miar a otras... :-( :-(

----------


## Dow

ostis, yo tengo que ver si traigo otra mulata.

Ayy, la mulata esta, dice que los wow estaban defectuosos, ha pedido unos nuevos.

----------


## Ayy

Y para cuando le llegan si puede saberse??

----------


## mike

En que parte especifica se quedaria ?¿ 

Habeis dicho de ir al retiro, pero en que parte quedamos ¿?

Saludos

----------


## Ayy

quedamos en atocha y ya está... que de ahi al retiro... no hay na!
o un paseo, o un viajecito en metro.... eso si... esperemos que no llueva..
que si no se aplaza...
o se quita el plan retiro..

----------


## eidanyoson

Que llueva, que llueva...!  8)

----------


## Iván Manso

Pues como me temía, me ha salido una actuación ese día, y a una hora un poco incompatible (incomoda), así que lo voy a tener que dejar para la próxima quedada. Lástima, me hubiera gustado.

Espero que lo paséis bien y que contéis por aquí qué tal ha ido.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Ayy

no no no Ivan, cuenta a que hora...
que no te escapas tan facilmente..

----------


## Isma84

Bueno entonces vamos confirmando la quedada??
Por mi una opcion seria sabado 26 a las 16:30 en atocha, en la entrada donde hay una churreria (se ve muy facil y asi no aperece cada uno en un lugar). 
Luego vamos hasta el retiro que como dice Ayy no hay ni dos pasos. Despues bajamos a embajadores a buscar a los canarios y luego ya se verá.
Que os parece?? Se admiten modificaciones leves pero hay que llegar a un acuerdo rápido que el sabado esta ya cerca   :Smile1:

----------


## mike

> Bueno entonces vamos confirmando la quedada??
> Por mi una opcion seria sabado 26 a las 16:30 en atocha, en la entrada donde hay una churreria (se ve muy facil y asi no aperece cada uno en un lugar). 
> Luego vamos hasta el retiro que como dice Ayy no hay ni dos pasos. Despues bajamos a embajadores a buscar a los canarios y luego ya se verá.
> Que os parece?? Se admiten modificaciones leves pero hay que llegar a un acuerdo rápido que el sabado esta ya cerca


Por mi perfecto. Las 4 y media me parece buena hora.

Yo ire con un amigo un poco mas grande que yo ( practica la magia ) y supongo que nos quedaremos hasta donde la escuela de Ana Tamariz, luego tenemos una cena. Pero esas 4 horitas no nos las perdemos seguro.

----------


## Anamaga

Lo siento, conmigo no contéis, escursión universitaria obligatoria para el sábado 26. A la próxima contad con mio, jeje.
Saludos!!!! :-(

----------


## Ayy

alguna alta o baja en la lista??

----------


## rafa cama

Tengo que confirmar algunas cosillas. Posiblemente pueda pasarme un rato a partir de las 8 hasta las 10 más o menos, pero tengo que confirmarlo. Lo siento. :(

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que no podré ir  :( . Tengo el cupo gastado de quedadas en Madrid hasta por lo menos después del verano. (Es lo que tiene tener mujer que no le guste la magia; no puedo exagerar mucho)...

----------


## Ayy

Rafa, espero verte por ahi...
Eidan...  dile que vas con tu "mugle" a acompañarla... o que se venga si quiere tu mujer!

----------


## Rafa505

Yo no voy.

----------


## Dow

o que vaya la mugle...


yo por ahora, sí.

----------


## Dow

o que vaya la mugle...


yo por ahora, sí.

----------


## Dramagic

Mala Suerte!!

Tengo actuación el sábado también por la noche, asi que no podré ir a la quedada.

Otra vez será.

----------


## Iván Manso

> no no no Ivan, cuenta a que hora...
> que no te escapas tan facilmente..


Pues no he contestado antes porque estaba intentando cuadrar horas y poder ir, pero hoy ya si que confirmo que no puedo ir ni aunque sea dos horitas. Me ha salido una nueva actuación... y me corta todo.

Para la próxima a ver si tengo más suerte y puedo veros.

Pasarlo bien

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## markoos

Chicos, me apunto.

Saludos.

----------


## Felipe

Yo iba a hacer un esfuerzo porque ya os dije que tenía la primera comunión de uno de mis sobrinos e iría un poco tarde, pero vista la lista de bajas, casi que me apunto a ella. No quiero que pase como la penúltima que hicimos en el Laberinto que llegué a las 18.30 por un partido de rugby y media hora después todos para casa.

----------


## Ayy

y si la aplazamos?? al finde siguiente, que es puente de mayo... y hay mas dias!
Ademas... no todos nos vamos de vacaciones..

----------


## Dow

yo estaré en el Viñarock  8-)

----------


## Ayy

Pues de momento.... si no cambian las cosas... yo tambien me caigo de la lista....

----------


## markoos

Venga, entonces a ver quien se anima para el asunto del retiro el próximo sábado dia 3 de mayo.

Saludos.

----------


## Chema78

> Venga, entonces a ver quien se anima para el asunto del retiro el próximo sábado dia 3 de mayo.
> 
> Saludos.


¿Que es eso del asusnto del retiro? 
Probablemente estaré por Madrid el puente.

Saludos!

----------


## Danet

Y posiblemente yo tambien esté por alli :P

----------


## Isma84

bueno pues queda aplazada, por mi parte por lo menos

----------


## YaGo

Bueno, ¿qué ocurre al final?

----------


## Rafa505

Eh ¿quién va?, que puede que vaya, yo me apunto otra vez.

----------


## Anamaga

> YaGo Publicado: Vie Abr 25, 2008 8:04 pm    Título del mensaje:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bueno, ¿qué ocurre al final?


  :Oops:

----------


## YaGo

¿Cómo? No entiendo nada... ¿Al final vais a quedar o no? Yo igual podría pasarme, pero tarde, desde las 20:00.

De todas maneras, casi preferiría en el puente.

----------


## Felipe

Yo ya propuse el día 3 en la primera página pero no tuve mucho éxito. Ya sabes que hasta que no llenemos más de 15 páginas no llegamos a un acuerdo.

----------


## mike

Aplazada  :Confused:  Buenoooo, yo ya tenia todos mis planes en la quedada, al final nada ?? pues ala, ya quedamos otro dia.

No me entero de nada.


Saludos  8-)  8-)

----------


## markoos

A ver chic@s, quien se apunta para el 3 de mayo? venga, hacemos la lista ya.

Saludetes.

----------


## Ayy

y porque no el dia 2¿? pro la tarde... y el que quiera que se venga a verme actuar por la noche...  os parece bien?? jaja
es que el dia 3 no puedo... ya lo dije..

----------


## Chema78

Ayy me parece muy buena idea
Yo voto por el día 2.

----------


## markoos

OK tambien para mí el 2.

----------


## Dow

pues entonces yo no voy... alguien quiere que le llame para escuchar algun trozo de concierto del Viñarock?   8-)

----------


## Ayy

tu con tal e no llevarme las notas que me debes.... :evil:

----------


## Dow

eh! lo avisé hace tiempo!

----------


## Anamaga

Yo de momento el dos si que puedo, a lo mejor no tan pronto, pero si un poco más tarde.
Saludos!!  :Oops:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo el punto posiblemente esté fuera, pero solo posiblemente. Ya avisaré cuando lo sepa seguro.

----------


## Rafa505

¿El punto?  :Lol:  

¿El dos que se hace?.
Yo a las 20:30 tengo que estar en la Plaza de las Artes así que me quedo un ratillo.

----------


## YaGo

Vamos a ver, día 2 ¿a qué hora?

Es viernes, yo personalmente prefiero quedar TARDE, o sea, a las 22:00 o así, pero claro, entiendo que no todo el mundo pueda quedar a esa hora.

Y si es por la zona de Moncloa pues mejor que mejor...

----------


## Anamaga

Yo puedo ir a partir de las cinco o así, pero no tengo forma de llegar a mi casa después de las diez y media, así que tengo hora máxima. Y tampoco me dejan, lo siento.  :-(

----------


## Ayy

Bueno pues visto l ovisto.....       el 39 de agosto....   os viene bien??

----------


## Felipe

> Bueno pues visto l ovisto.....       el 39 de agosto....   os viene bien??


A mí genial, de hecho es el día que mejor me viene. :D 

El 2 tengo reservas para la Plaza de las Artes (Fat Brothers).

----------


## Rafa505

El 2 viene bien, yo digo que por mi parte habría que quedar algo pronto porque me tengo que ir (yo también tengo reserva). 
A mí me pilla bien Alonso Martínez, pero vamos Moncloa tampoco me pilla mal, lo que digais.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Confirmado: estoy en mi pueblo  :-(

----------


## Benji_

Pues yo también tnego entradas para los Fat a las 20:30, si se va a quedar a lo mejor mi muggle y un servidor nos podemos pasar  :Wink1: 

 Id comentando que sino...  :Wink1:  

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

he estado hablando con dani e igual se pasa a ayudarme en mi actuacion  :Wink1:  jejeje

----------


## Felipe

Benji y Rafa, hacemos quedada en los Fat.

----------


## pujoman

No quiero meter cizaña pero....habeis quedado ya?? 2 posts, mas de 400 mensajes y aun no habeis quedado? jajaj  8-)  si quereis lo organizamos desde barcelona, que vamos mas rapido... 8)  xDD

[/broma off]

----------


## Ayy

es que alli sois mas..... como no teneis vida social...  lo que teneis que hacer es quedar siempre... xD xD

----------


## zaknafein

ehh. Me quiero apuntar, no llevo mucho en esto pero quiero conocer mas magos ^^

----------


## pujoman

> es que alli sois mas..... como no teneis vida social...  lo que teneis que hacer es quedar siempre... xD xD


eyyy que soy Moderador y os puedo borrar el post jojoj  :117: D

 :evil: 

NO tenemos vida social?? mmm puede xd

por cierto aprovecho para preguntarte sobre el chop cup 8) 
mandame un privado i dime algo! que sino lo revendo.

un saludo!

----------


## esnar

acabo de ver el post.
ya habeis quedado??
al final que ha pasado??
si todavia no se ha hecho me apunto, me de igual donde.
contestad porfa!

----------


## Anamaga

No sé si se quedó o no al final. Siempre se puede intentar otro dia, jeje. Yo voy al laberinto mágico este domingo 18. Propuesta abierta para todo el que quiera, jeje. 
un saludo! :P

----------


## Dow

jo, malditos domingos  :(

----------


## Anamaga

jeje  malditos domingos por?
Por cierto, aviso que es la última actuación del Laberinto Mágico. Ya se acabó. :(

----------


## Ayy

dow, no podias pedir un dia libre :Confused: 
por cierto.. que hiciste con el wow??

----------


## Dow

Goñi al final no pudo quedar, le veré otro día.

no, no puedo pedirme un día libre porque ya está todo cogido y ya me lo pedí hace unas semanas.

----------


## batt

Hola,

soy nuevo en Madrid y quiero saber si existe un bar, un paf o algo donde magos se suelen encontrar cada semana para ensenarse trucos y tomar una cerveza. Tengo ganas de encontrar magos aqui en Madrid. Avisadme cuando organizais algo por favor.
Si estais interesados, me podeis mandar un mail o dejar un mensage en este foro.

Un saludo. Baptiste

----------


## Dow

los miercoles por la noche nos reunimos en la sala Houdini los miembros del CAPS. si quieres, envía un MP a Collette (está en este foro, usa el buscador para encontrarla) que forma parte de la junta del CAPS, y que te de toda la info que necesites.

----------


## batt

Muchas gracias, ya esta hecho !!
Hasta pronto
Baptiste

----------


## esnar

> los miercoles por la noche nos reunimos en la sala Houdini los miembros del CAPS. si quieres, envía un MP a Collette (está en este foro, usa el buscador para encontrarla) que forma parte de la junta del CAPS, y que te de toda la info que necesites.


yo fui un miercoles por la noche a la sala houdini y hable con varios magos que me vieron con las cartas, y habia una chica tambien, a lo mejor era collette, le dije que iba a la escuela de tamariz y me dijo que no iba a ver a juan, pero fue a darnos un conferencia el martes pasado!!juas juas juas!!
y pablo me dedico el juuego del patito a mi! me hizo mucha ilu!


bueno a ver si kedamos ya!!!!

----------


## Dow

juego del patito? no sería Quinito!? qué grande es ese pajarraco!

----------


## Ayy

Dow.... este viernes lo teiens libre :Confused: ?   me queda una plaza para la confe de Gea, si no quieres dimelo que hay uno esperando....
si te interesa mp...

Tambien los viernes hay  una a sociacion en las Rozas, la AMI.
No está nada mal... ahora además está muy activa..

----------


## esnar

> juego del patito? no sería Quinito!? qué grande es ese pajarraco!


si!!
era quinito!
como me gusta la presentacion que hace en ese efecto...

----------


## rafa cama

> jeje  malditos domingos por?
> Por cierto, aviso que es la última actuación del Laberinto Mágico. Ya se acabó. :(


 :Confused: 

No se acabó. Nos tomamos dos semanas de descanso por el Festival de Humor Madriz 2008, pero a partir del 8 de junio volvemos.

Saludines.

----------


## Anamaga

Cierto, cuando lo escribí fue porque recibí un mensaje de la plaza de las artes que lo decía, luego recibi otro que decía que continuaba, pero se me olvidó rectificar.
Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

¿Al final que pasa?, ¿hasta la página 15 no se empieza a quedar en serio o qué? :P  :P

----------


## esnar

> ¿Al final que pasa?, ¿hasta la página 15 no se empieza a quedar en serio o qué? :P  :P


xDxD
eso parece, creo que para que quedemos va a tener que abrir otro un nuevo post y decir directamente:
quedamos tal dia a tal hora, sino podeis venir hacemos otra quedada otro dia pero a esta vamos los que podamos.

----------


## YaGo

De mí olvidáos ya hasta finales de junio. Mañana es el último día que voy a tener contacto con magos en bastante tiempo. Estudiar es un asco para estas cosas.

----------


## Anamaga

> De mí olvidáos ya hasta finales de junio. Mañana es el último día que voy a tener contacto con magos en bastante tiempo. Estudiar es un asco para estas cosas.


Jeje, ya somos dos, un saludo!

----------


## Isma84

Yo tambien me apunto a lo de no poder quedar por la misma razon... examenesssss!!!!

que ganas de acabar ya la carrera...

 :evil:

----------


## Felipe

Venga, que vamos bien. Ya llevamos 8 páginas y todavía no hemos quedado. Para la última tuvimos que llenar 18 páginas.

----------


## Anamaga

Propongo elegir dos días de julio, y al que más gente vaya se queda fijo. Es una idea, para evitar llegar a las 18 páginas e ir empezando.
Saludos a todos! :P

----------


## aitorlarrea

no habia entrao en este post porque me pilla lejos madrid,
pero el fin de semana del 20-22 de junio voy a madrid a competir en los juegos de empresa, se podria kedar ese finde??

----------


## Dow

ese finde (20-22) son las fiests de torrejón... si te quieres venir... jaja

----------

